# Any headboats going out for Togs on Thanksgivig?



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking in either Del or Md area for some thanksgiving tog fishing. Anyone know if there's any head boats going out, I would like to put a few on the dinner table with that stuffed bird.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*Mods close out.*

Looks like a total washout for this week.

Thu
E winds 10 to 15 kt...becoming NE 15 to 20 kt in the evening... then becoming NW after midnight. Seas 4 to 5 ft. A chance of showers.


----------

